# Buying unspecified species from the fish shop



## topdeck1 (Apr 9, 2012)

So I bought a fish the other day and am not 100% on what it actually is (Picture below) Can anyone help me? I think it is a New Yellow Regal Peacock/Benga Peacock (Aulonocara baenschi) but not 100%.

I'm sure it happens all the time when people buy fish from the shop and they are in a mixed batch or not what was expected as they looked different when they ere little.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =1&theater


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Can't see the pic, but I'd just go with yellow peacock unless it was sold to you with a scientific name.


----------



## topdeck1 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like a mixed strain/hybrid peacock.


----------



## topdeck1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Any ideas on what the mixes might be? It's a beautiful looking fish, just hard to ID lol


----------



## newone757 (May 30, 2012)

Wow fish looks so mixed I though it was photoshopped


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

topdeck1 said:


> Any ideas on what the mixes might be? It's a beautiful looking fish, just hard to ID lol


No way to know for sure. Could be several different answers to that question but unless you know the parents of the fish you will never know for sure.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

looks like a flavescent mixed with a sunshine .. i actually have a fish that looks almost identical to that at my brother-in-laws house, ill try to take a pic of it.. bought it from a hobbyist as a flavescent but the black never came in the dorsal properly and the body shape is off a bit as is yours... i got what i thought was all female flavescents then one colored up like that so i bailed completely on trying to breed flavescents and just gave them to him cuz he doesnt breed or sell fish so it doesnt matter


----------



## topdeck1 (Apr 9, 2012)

I bought it when it was a bit smaller and wasn't as bright but it has colored up heaps. The blue is coming through way more in his face.

I will try to get some more updated photos.

Thanks for the help and I look forward to seeing the pic of yours m1ke715m


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

opcorn:


topdeck1 said:


> I bought it when it was a bit smaller and wasn't as bright but it has colored up heaps. The blue is coming through way more in his face.
> 
> I will try to get some more updated photos.
> 
> Thanks for the help and I look forward to seeing the pic of yours m1ke715m


----------



## topdeck1 (Apr 9, 2012)

lol sorry can't catch him when he is still....I am changing my tank to sand base on the weekend and will get some good photos then


----------



## topdeck1 (Apr 9, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 8057_n.jpg

Finally got him


----------



## topdeck1 (Apr 9, 2012)

I forget how i posted the actual picture


----------



## topdeck1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Got it!


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

Is this photo above the same fish as the first fish??? What a beautiful fish! The only think I have seen (only in photos too) is the python island cichlids. I have five of them and they are just starting to color and not that much at that, but they are supposed to color up practically like a rainbow, but I have yet to see it in my own.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

python island? looks like a hybrid to me.. thats not even the right lake to be that fish... those are vics and look nothing like this fish.. this fish is a malawi peacock


----------



## topdeck1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yer that is the same fish as the first one. It hasnt been too long but it is colouring up really nicely.

You should put some pictures up when they colour up a bit more!


----------

